# Dry head



## agintz (Mar 7, 2016)

My tort seems to almost always have dry skin on her head, especially around her eyes. Is there anything I can do to help? Is this normal?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2016)

Does she live in a humid environment or a dry environment?


----------



## agintz (Mar 8, 2016)

I try to keep it humid. Its tough in AZ, but it stays around 40-50% I think i may have her CHE too low? How far away should it be?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2016)

Do you wet the substrate?


----------



## agintz (Mar 8, 2016)

I do...a couple times a week. I moved the CHE today to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 22, 2016)

I keep my babies in closed chamber with 80% humidity and they also at times exhibit dry skin/scales/shell. Warm baths and Extra virgin coconut oil are my best friend


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2016)

agintz said:


> I try to keep it humid. Its tough in AZ, but it stays around 40-50% I think i may have her CHE too low? How far away should it be?



This depends on the temperature under it and how you are using it. 

Are you using the CHE as your basking heat, or are you using it to maintain a warm ambient?

Are we talking about the tortoise in your avatar? That one looks big enough to live outside with a heated shelter. Does it still live inside under artificial heat?


----------



## agintz (Mar 28, 2016)

She lives outside, but has an entrance into the back of the garden shed into an enclosure that we heat for her. I have the floor heated as well as a couple che bulbs on one end to have a warmer side.


----------



## ascott (Mar 28, 2016)

agintz said:


> My tort seems to almost always have dry skin on her head, especially around her eyes. Is there anything I can do to help? Is this normal?



Rarely does a tortoise naturally look wet and juicy .....that is not a normal state...most folks will wet or oil their tortoise for pics....not natural. If you are keeping the tortoise hydrated that is the most important...a reliable source or two of water and a sprinkler from time to time during warm weather is good stuff....


----------



## agintz (Apr 1, 2016)

Okay, thanks. I kinda wondered if that were the case...good to know.


----------

